

Show HN: Shredplates – Surf-themed iPhone 6 template pack - jtwhite1414
http://shredplates.com

======
jtwhite1414
Hey HN!

I just launched Shredplates, an iPhone 6 template pack to show off your rad
app and website designs. Crafted using authentic surfers at epic surf breaks,
Shredplates will make your product stand out and your users look cool and
influential. Use them for your surf, beach and outdoor related products.

And just for HN - use the code “hacker-shred” at checkout to take $5 off your
purchase.

JT

